# YUM money products



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey everyone, just wanted to get some input on the yum money products. i have used the money minnow and money frog myself.. havent causght anything but i love the action of the money frog.. anyone have any tips about the frog or any of the other baits... i know there is a money craw as well.... you think these lures really are "money?"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i've used the money minnows and have caught 'em on 'em..haven't tried anything else in the "money" line yet.gotta get a job 1st,so i can catch up on the bills then i'll be able to go get some of the other "money" products.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

So many new products and formulas of these plastics. The action on these are incredible. Perfecting the use of any of these takes time. So many baits so little time. Yum, Z-Man, LuckyCraft, Zoom.... so many to learn to use. Yes so little time and money. Love the new Money Puppy, Its killer in the pads and grass.
Good fishin ya'll
donm


----------

